# Re-titling cues for Music Library : Still possible with Tunesat ?



## rpaillot (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there,

We all know that re-titling cues is something very used in the world of the music libraries.

So what are people going to do with Tunesat detecting one cue named A that was synced by library X and the same cue but named differently on another TV channel, and synced by library Z ?

Looks like Tunesat is inevitably going to detect the two cues as only one.

Seems like a complicated situation.

What do you think about it ?


----------



## spoon (Apr 10, 2012)

"What if I re-title my tracks?
TuneSat creates fingerprints using the master recordings of your tracks, regardless of how the tracks might be titled. TuneSat data does not differentiate between the same recordings with different titles."

cf. FAQs on their homepage. 

uhm, indeed, complicated.


----------



## Blackster (Apr 10, 2012)

I have written hundreds of library songs and I do earn a solid income from that! Of course, I know that many people rename their tracks for other libraries, but to be honest, I think that's a bad thing. 

I don't do it. Hence, I do not have any problems with tracking software like Tunesat :D


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 10, 2012)

The detection is pretty amazing. I've seen Tunesat detect other commercials as possibly mine because we used the same beat/sound loop from a sample CD.

Just one more reason to keep your work/loops/sounds as original as possible.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 10, 2012)

dinerdog @ Tue Apr 10 said:


> The detection is pretty amazing. I've seen Tunesat detect other commercials as possibly mine because we used the same beat/sound loop from a sample CD.
> 
> Just one more reason to keep your work/loops/sounds as original as possible.



keep it as original as posible= time and money and effort for what could mean no reward at all. 

if its custom library then i agree. but most of the music library is for crappy cable reality tv shows that the music is almost not there. 

so if someone uses a loop from a commercial library then tunesat will detect it as several posible other songs and someone will have to see if its the same song?

is that how it works? seems like more of a hassle and money spent in trying to determine if the song is retitled or not. but i could be missing some FAQ stuff here


----------



## Ed (Apr 10, 2012)

I have 5 library tracks on there right now and Im amazed at the detection and that it even gives you a little recording of it as well! Its well worth it just to find stuff for your showreel you would have never found otherwise. Its great for procrastinating as well, I go have a look every [strike]10 minutes[/strike] few hours and like YEYEYE NEW DETECTION. I realised as soon as i got a few of them i was going to have to control the urge to just sit on the refresh button[strike] like I do facebook [/strike] Not had any detections from the web yet, so I feel that may be a waste... since i know I have stuff on youtube yet nothing has come up.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 10, 2012)

It was more a cautionary tale if you retitle or commercially reuse tracks. Once everyone get's their music tracked by Tunesat, not much will get by without detection.

It's mainly for libraries and publishers to get reports anytime their music is detected on the air, to double check that it was actually licensed. So if your a composer and give different people your tracks to use and figure no one will be the wiser, that would be wrong.


----------



## lux (Apr 15, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Apr 10 said:


> I have 5 library tracks on there right now and Im amazed at the detection and that it even gives you a little recording of it as well! Its well worth it just to find stuff for your showreel you would have never found otherwise. Its great for procrastinating as well, I go have a look every [strike]10 minutes[/strike] few hours and like YEYEYE NEW DETECTION. I realised as soon as i got a few of them i was going to have to control the urge to just sit on the refresh button[strike] like I do facebook [/strike] Not had any detections from the web yet, so I feel that may be a waste... since i know I have stuff on youtube yet nothing has come up.



Thats interesting Ed, so you reccomend it? I've always been in doubt about it, but sooner or later wanted to try it. I always had issues collecting royalties from US and such, so I wonder which legal value does tunesat detections have.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 15, 2012)

Also, Tunesat does not do radio.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 15, 2012)

Slightly off topic.....

Isn't Tunesat a pretty expensive service, especially if you have a load of tracks/cues?

I would also be curious to see what legal involvement they have when there is a situation regarding non-payment, or in regards to retitling, which library would receive compensation, etc.

Mr A


----------



## rgames (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Apr 15 said:


> Isn't Tunesat a pretty expensive service, especially if you have a load of tracks/cues?


Yes.

My library is about 250 tracks and tracking them all over the world would be about $450/month.

No way I can see that it's worthwhile - I'd never find $450/month worth of unreported uses.

I guess if you think you have 25 that are most likely to be used then it would be worth it ($20/month or something like that) but based on my past experience there's no way to know what's likely to be used and what's not. It's a total crap shoot - I'm always amazed at what gets licensed and what does not.

Also, I'm not sure what they consider a "song". I have probably 50 tracks or so that are basically snippets (30 sec or less) but, as far as I can tell, they still count as a track. On the other hand, I guess I could combine 8 or 10 tracks into a single mega-track (call it a symphony in 8 or 10 movements, no pause between movements - that's one "track") and get them tracked that way. Shouldn't matter for the fingerprinting because I assume it registers a hit if any part of the track is detected.

rgames


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 15, 2012)

That would be a great question for Tunesat Rgames!

Sorry about the slight off topic turn we took....


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 6, 2019)

Can't say for sure...


----------

